# Just wondering if any of you guys....



## Dustin Liu (Dec 21, 2006)

I am just wondering if any of you guys knows Quantum Mechanics. It a way it has to do a lot with light, such as photons and wave particles. I think if you are a true flashaholic you would know about Quantum Mechanics. 

:toilet:


----------



## alanagnostic (Dec 21, 2006)

I have read a few layman's books on Quantum Mechanics. Fascinating stuff. When you start thinking about it it can really creep you out. On the subatomic level where do I end and my EDC light begin? If I was traveling near the speed of light and I shined my McGizmo ahead of me would the light be traveling at 2x the speed of light?:huh2: How can a particle be a wave and vice versa?:huh2: :huh2:  My suggestion would be to learn about String Theory. Seems like that's where we're headed anyway.


----------



## tebore (Dec 21, 2006)

String theory is interesting but I'm not a fan of it. 

Quantum mechanics is amazing. If only we could travel faster than light, having mass sucks.


----------



## Dustin Liu (Dec 21, 2006)

alanagnostic said:


> I have read a few layman's books on Quantum Mechanics. Fascinating stuff. When you start thinking about it it can really creep you out. On the subatomic level where do I end and my EDC light begin? If I was traveling near the speed of light and I shined my McGizmo ahead of me would the light be traveling at 2x the speed of light?:huh2: How can a particle be a wave and vice versa?:huh2: :huh2:  My suggestion would be to learn about String Theory. Seems like that's where we're headed anyway.



wave particle duality

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wave-particle_duality


----------



## jsr (Dec 21, 2006)

I know that if my EDC has a beam throw of 200ft and I run at the speed of light through a building that is under 200ft long, myself and my entire beam throw of 200ft will fit inside the building completely. I know...I've done it!...good shoes help!


----------



## greenLED (Dec 21, 2006)

ask js


----------



## Gnufsh (Dec 21, 2006)

Dustin Liu said:


> I am just wondering if any of you guys knows Quantum Mechanics. It a way it has to do a lot with light, such as photons and wave particles. I think if you are a true flashaholic you would know about Quantum Mechanics.
> 
> :toilet:


I took a 300 or 400 level QM class in college. It takes a lot of math.


----------



## highorder (Dec 24, 2006)

> String theory is interesting but I'm not a fan of it.



I feel the same way. after considerable research, it just seems too cute.


----------



## Ken_McE (Dec 24, 2006)

*Shadetree Quantum Mechanic*

I'm just a shadetree quantum mechanic, I can fix most domestic lights. Imports I don't work on. Also, I've got Heisenburgs cat in a box somewhere in the back of the garage. Well, at least I think I do. I haven't fed it in a while, 'cause I'd have to open the box to feed it, and that might kill it. Of course not feeding it could also kill it, which is a problem, 'cause I said I would take care of the cat, even though it's not mine, I'm looking after it, so I should feed it.

I've been trying to rig up a two slit cat kibble feeder so I can feed it and not know what's going on in the box. I'm having trouble getting kibble that's small enough to fit through the slits, and also if it winds up as a wave in the box, cats won't eat waves, They have to have particulate food, and it would be downright cruel to wave kibble at the cat if it can't eat it. So you will understand that I definitely have the cat, unless I don't, and I'm going to feed it, unless I can't. 

Anyhow, after the holidays settle down I thought I'd see if I can get it to chase after some string theory, give the little fella some exercise...


----------



## Raybo (Dec 24, 2006)

tebore said:


> String theory is interesting but I'm not a fan of it.
> 
> Quantum mechanics is amazing. If only we could travel faster than light, having mass sucks.



Quantun physics is anti physics in my understanding, physics states that you can't destroy or create matter (mass would still be the same).

Traditional physics makes more sence to me.

:thinking:
Ray


----------



## tebore (Dec 24, 2006)

Raybo said:


> Quantun physics is anti physics in my understanding, physics states that you can't destroy or create matter (mass would still be the same).
> 
> Traditional physics makes more sence to me.
> 
> ...



It's not anti physics it explains what happens to things when they approach the speed of light and what not. It doesn't break the law of physics, remember in QM if you don't see it it's not illegal.


----------



## Raybo (Dec 24, 2006)

tebore said:


> It's not anti physics it explains what happens to things when they approach the speed of light and what not. It doesn't break the law of physics, remember in QM if you don't see it it's not illegal.



I know.

Quantum physics just seems a way around "traditional" thinking, it's like the people that seem to gain two pounds of weight for every ounce of food that they eat.

Ray


----------



## jnj1033 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Shadetree Quantum Mechanic*



Ken_McE said:


> I'm just a shadetree quantum mechanic, I can fix most domestic lights. Imports I don't work on. Also, I've got Heisenburgs cat in a box somewhere in the back of the garage. Well, at least I think I do. I haven't fed it in a while, 'cause I'd have to open the box to feed it, and that might kill it. Of course not feeding it could also kill it, which is a problem, 'cause I said I would take care of the cat, even though it's not mine, I'm looking after it, so I should feed it.
> 
> I've been trying to rig up a two slit cat kibble feeder so I can feed it and not know what's going on in the box. I'm having trouble getting kibble that's small enough to fit through the slits, and also if it winds up as a wave in the box, cats won't eat waves, They have to have particulate food, and it would be downright cruel to wave kibble at the cat if it can't eat it. So you will understand that I definitely have the cat, unless I don't, and I'm going to feed it, unless I can't.
> 
> Anyhow, after the holidays settle down I thought I'd see if I can get it to chase after some string theory, give the little fella some exercise...




:lolsign::lolsign::lolsign::lolsign:

I understand just enough physics to find that hilarious. Just one question, however: didn't the cat belong to Schroedinger, or are there two cat analogies I should be aware of?


----------

